
Show HN: The Cloud Resume Challenge - forrestbrazeal
https://cloudresumechallenge.dev/
======
forrestbrazeal
Hi HN. I made a dedicated homepage for the Cloud Resume Challenge [0], which
has been making the rounds for the last few weeks.

Basically it's a project anyone can complete to level up their cloud skills -
but I'm specifically looking for people between jobs or new to the industry
whose resumes I can boost to help them get a job in the cloud.

So far we've had two graduates of the challenge get hired (yay!) and several
more with interviews lined up.

Would love your thoughts!

[0] [https://cloudirregular.substack.com/p/the-cloud-resume-
chall...](https://cloudirregular.substack.com/p/the-cloud-resume-challenge)

